# Huffy Mainliner Value?



## krateman (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey guys, I found this bike near my house and I am going to make an offer soon on it. How much do you all think this is worth? Is it worth the $350. he is asking? How about $275? Thanks. http://louisville.craigslist.org/bik/4409103626.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2014)

If you are looking for a keeper then I'm thinking about $250-275 on the high side. If you are looking for a flip then you need to pass. V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 9, 2014)

Just about any complete tank bike is worth $250 and up depends what you have in mind for it.One thing for sure you will get your money back if you buy it .


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2014)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Just about any complete tank bike is worth $250 and up depends what you have in mind for it.One thing for sure you will get your money back if you buy it .




If you could sell local-maybe. If you have to ship no way. I always had a hard time selling these kind of bikes and have moved a couple of them at below $200 just to get'em gone. V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 9, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> If you could sell local-maybe. If you have to ship no way. I always had a hard time selling these kind of bikes and have moved a couple of them at below $200 just to get'em gone. V/r Shawn



Thats a good bike for someone just getting in the old bike hobby.Not investing a lot of money to have a bike to fix up and try a little rattle can paint work.No problem getting your money back.


----------



## redman007 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice bike for sure...thought JD sold one for about $275ish. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinator (Mar 9, 2014)

its a 24inch bike. 26inch are called custom liners.

Nick.


----------



## krateman (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your input. Nickinator, I didn't know it is a 24". I made a bad assumption. I would buy it for my wife, but she wont let me spend that kind of money right now. Shoot!


----------



## Iverider (Mar 14, 2014)

It's been for sale for awhile. I'd call and ask if it's 24 or 26". It looks 26 to me but photos can be deceiving. Confirmation from the owner is the best way to tell. I wouldn't think $200-$250 wouldn't  be out of line as an offer on this one but then again, tank bikes aren't blowin' up on craigslist in this area.


----------



## krateman (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for chiming in. I'll check it again and see if it is still for sale.
Update: It is still for sale for the same price-$350. I think it has not sold because 1. it is probably a 24" and 2. it is priced too high and the guy is not willing to haggle.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Apr 22, 2014)

I know this has little to do with the topic at hand, but since we are talking about Huffy Mainliners, here are some pictures of my 1955 girls 20" 
Huffy Mainliner............Wayne


----------

